# New here.



## JuicedVenom (Feb 19, 2014)

Want to say hi and I'm a new member here.  And not new to the game or forums.  Just here.  But I would like to be as helpful as possible.  I bring with me 14 yrs of AAS KNOWLEDGE AND more.  Just ask.


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Thornton (Feb 20, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 20, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 20, 2014)

Welcome bro..

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 9, 2014)

welcome aboard


----------



## blergs. (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 13, 2014)

welcome to IMF


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome is good to have you here!


----------

